# Bootcamp copie fichiers Windows



## Skülddd (2 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours j'essaie désespérément d'installer windows 10 sur mon mac.
J'ai un MBP 2017 13" sous Sierra 10.12.6
Après avoir essayé d'installer Windows à l'aide de VirtualBox sur un SSD (sans succès) j'ai essayé depuis l'assistant Bootcamp. Seulement un message d'erreur s'affiche concernant la copie des fichiers windows et supprime ensuite les partitions créees.

J'ai épongé à peu près tous les sujets du forum mais je ne trouve toujours pas de solutions.
Le fichier iso téléchargé sur le site microsoft est : Win10_2004_French_x64.iso, il pèse 5gb donc je me suis dit que c'était la source du problème, seulement le logiciel "Bootcamp Iso converter" n'existe plus.
Nous n'avons pas accès à d'autres fichiers iso sur le site de microsoft...

J'ai aussi ressayé avec des connexions internet différentes mais sans succès.

Si vous avez des conseils ou des nouvelles astuces pour ce genre de problème, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport avec le hackintosh


----------



## Skülddd (2 Septembre 2020)

Bon finalement j'avais mal observé mais il est toujours possible de télécharger ce fameux logiciel.
C'est donc la seule et unique solution à utiliser parce que ça a marché directement avec moi


----------



## maxou56 (2 Septembre 2020)

Skülddd a dit:


> J'ai un MBP 2017 13" sous Sierra 10.12.6


Bonsoir,
Le problème ne viens pas du fait que c'est un ancienne version de Boot Camp (Sierra qui n'est plus supporté par Apple)?
Pourquoi Sierra (l'OS d'origine) sur un MBP 13" 2017?


> Les dernières mises à jour de macOS, qui peuvent inclure des mises à jour de l’assistant Boot Camp. L’assistant Boot Camp vous permettra d’installer Windows 10.



Sinon Win10_2004_French_x64.iso fait bien 5.29Go
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## Skülddd (3 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir, 

Sierra n'a pas l'air d'être un problème puisque j'ai finalement réussi à installer windows. Je ne prends pas le temps de faire les mises à jour OS (à tort peut-être).
Le problème venait réellement du fichier iso puisqu'il pèse 5.29GO (je ne me rappelle plus des histoires de formatages en FAT qui font qu'on ne peut pas avoir des fichiers de plus de 4GO).
En passant par Bootcamp Iso Converter ça a marché parfaitement! J'ai enfin windows !


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2020)

Skülddd a dit:


> Le problème venait réellement du fichier iso puisqu'il pèse 5.29GO (je ne me rappelle plus des histoires de formatages en FAT qui font qu'on ne peut pas avoir des fichiers de plus de 4GO).
> En passant par Bootcamp Iso Converter ça a marché parfaitement! J'ai enfin windows !


C'est ce que je mentionne ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...encore faut-il lire les messages épinglés en tête des sections.

Mais ce n'est pas la taille totale du fichier .iso qui pose problème, mais un seul fichier qui est *install.wim*.


----------



## Skülddd (3 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est ce que je mentionne ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...encore faut-il lire les messages épinglés en tête des sections.
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas la taille totale du fichier .iso qui pose problème, mais un seul fichier qui est *install.wim*.



J'avais effectivement lu ton topic vu que j'ai épongé le forum avant de poster  
Seulement sur le site du logiciel je n'avais pas remarqué que le lien de téléchargement était tout en bas de la page, bref.


----------

